# Hand saw storage



## jeremymcon (Oct 16, 2014)

I'm not sure how common a problem this is, but I don't have a shop, so really don't have a good place to store my hand saws. They end up stacked on top of each other in a closet. Problem with that is that if they didn't come with a blade guard (or, in the case of one saw, the blade guard gets lost) the saw teeth are all exposed to bang on things and get dull, or to cut my hand when I'm digging around for other things. I found one place online that sold universal saw blade guards, but with shipping they were pricey, so I improvised. Went to lowes and picked up a couple feet semi-flexible 3/8" tubing (not sure what it's made of exactly) and made my own: 





















I cut a slit in the side of the pipe with a razor blade, trying to keep it as straight as possible (which wasn't really very straight at all). Then I slid the tubing over the saw blade. The first time on is pretty tough, since the tubing still wants to close up on itself, and it's also all curled up from being on a roll at the store. I actually tried to straighten out the tubing a bit by heating it up with a hair dryer and stretching it. Once the tubing is on the saw blade I heated it up again so that it would take the straight shape of the saw blade, and also loosen its grip slightly so that it's easier to slide on and off. 

It really does seem to stay on pretty well, I made a couple for two different saws. Not sure yet how long they'll last, since I have to slide them onto the saw from the tip, and the saw's teeth drag on the other side of the cover, but if they fail I'll just go get another $1 worth of tubing and make more!


----------



## Mort (Jan 4, 2014)

Another thing you can do is go to a new car dealer and ask the lot attendants for some of the door edge guards they put on the new cars when they send them from the factory. I swear I threw away thousands of them when I worked at the Ford garage.


----------

